# Canada Income Tax



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Having just switched to Macs a few months ago, I am not familiar with all the software available. What programs do you use for your tax returns if you do them yourself?

Steve


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Quicktax online.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I use UFile on line - easy and seems to work well.
UFile - the tax preparation software designed by Canadians, for Canadians - online or on CD-Rom


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MACinist said:


> Quicktax online.


I second this suggestion. (Don't be paranoid about "security concerns." It's quite secure.) I received my refund in less than 10 business days from the date of submission using this method of e-filing. It's also your financially cheapest option.


----------



## redison (Mar 1, 2008)

Unfortunately there is no standalone income tax programs for the Mac, I believe Intuit discontinued Quicktax for the Mac a few years ago, so you have to use one of the online programs mentioned in these posts


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I use the online one too. I love it, especially now that it's Mac friendly. I can do my taxes in an hour and have the refund in two weeks.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

redison said:


> Unfortunately there is no standalone income tax programs for the Mac, I believe Intuit discontinued Quicktax for the Mac a few years ago, so you have to use one of the online programs mentioned in these posts



There's TaxTron. TaxTron

I haven't used it in a couple years so I can't recommend for or against it.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I just discovered a new one, at least new for the Mac, called TaxFreeway. The PC version got a good review and the Mac version is apparently the same, with the file produced by it readable by Mac and PC. I downloaded the demo (operational except for printing and internet filing) and started to use it; seems pretty good. Cost is reasonable - $14.95.


----------



## islander (Jan 31, 2001)

Actually there are two standalone Mac tax programs approved by CRA for Netfile: TaxTron and TaxFreeway. 

I've been using TaxTron and its predecessor GriffTax for more than 10 years--not without some grumbling some years. This year's prodiuct was the fastest and most trouble-free ever for me. Essential personal data were imported from last year's filing and everything went quite smoothly right through to Netfile which was instantaneously accepted. 

I don't feel comfortable sending my financial data off to some website--no matter who runs it or where it is. So it's a standalone app for me.

See the CRA Netfile site for links to approved apps.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just did the QuickTax online program and it went smoothly enough. At one point FireFox crashed but upon recovery it allowed me to log into their site and all my information was still there just as it was prior to the crash :clap:


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Atroz said:


> There's TaxTron. TaxTron
> 
> I haven't used it in a couple years so I can't recommend for or against it.


I downloaded this and used it yesterday. It sucks-it's messy and not easy to use at all. I'm dumping it (no cost till you file), and going to quicktax online.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Something I will never understand is, why do people pay for a box version of tax software EVERY YEAR? The cost of these tax software in a box versions are ridiculous and not to mention bad for the environment. How come nobody goes after them about hurting the environment?

I have read comments above saying that they don't trust doing their taxes online, due to information sitting on a server? What do you think happens to your paper returns once they arrive in the hands of the government agency responsible for your taxes? They get input to a computer server. So, no matter how you do your taxes, your information will be sitting on some sort of server, and I don't see the difference on which server the info sits on, because if something is going to happen, it can happen anywhere.

The quickest, easiest way I have come to learn in doing my taxes, from doing it the old way on paper, is now online through Quicktax. There are others out there that you can use. Which ever one works for you.

Why do I use online tax services? 

1. It is cheaper then buying software out of a box and then installing it on my computer.

2. I don't need to download software and once again pay money for something I can only use once.

3. It is environmentally friendlier way of doing taxes. I can't stress this enough!

4. The online method is pretty darn good, even to the point of, if you don't understand something, help is a click away.

If you care for the environment, don't want to take the chance of downloading software to your computer, and want an easier way to do your taxes, then I suggest doing your taxes online.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

MacGYVER said:


> Something I will never understand is, why do people pay for a box version of tax software EVERY YEAR? The cost of these tax software in a box versions are ridiculous and not to mention bad for the environment. How come nobody goes after them about hurting the environment?


Uhm... both TaxTron and TaxFreeway are download versions - they don't come in a paper box.


> I have read comments above saying that they don't trust doing their taxes online, due to information sitting on a server? What do you think happens to your paper returns once they arrive in the hands of the government agency responsible for your taxes? They get input to a computer server. So, no matter how you do your taxes, your information will be sitting on some sort of server, and I don't see the difference on which server the info sits on, because if something is going to happen, it can happen anywhere.


It's not that it sits on a server, it is a few things:
- how well do you trust ufile to properly secure their server vs. Canada Revenue Agency
- how well do you trust a private corporation not to do other things with your data
- Suppose UFile (or some other online tax service) is sold to another company. Do you trust the new owner not to use your data for other purposes?


> Why do I use online tax services?
> 
> 1. It is cheaper then buying software out of a box and then installing it on my computer.


TaxFreeway is $15 - TaxTron (and I think TaxFreeway) is free if your income is below a certain amount.


> 2. I don't need to download software and once again pay money for something I can only use once.


Uhm... don't you pay UFile (or someone else) every year to file online? That's not free. And downloading software is hardly a chore.


> 3. It is environmentally friendlier way of doing taxes. I can't stress this enough!


Again, that's a false argument. Standalone tax software doesn't have to come in a box.


> 4. The online method is pretty darn good, even to the point of, if you don't understand something, help is a click away.


As is standalone software.


> If you care for the environment, don't want to take the chance of downloading software to your computer, and want an easier way to do your taxes, then I suggest doing your taxes online.


You haven't made a single true statement regarding online tax software. So, is there an actual reason to use it?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> - how well do you trust ufile to properly secure their server vs. Canada Revenue Agency
> - how well do you trust a private corporation not to do other things with your data
> - Suppose UFile (or some other online tax service) is sold to another company. Do you trust the new owner not to use your data for other purposes?


1- I trust them to secure the data just as well or better.
2- Again, I trust them not to do 'other things' with my data, as such companies are bound by certain terms and conditions to protect their customers personal information and data. Such companies aren't going to risk massive lawsuits by its users by playing games with their customers data.
3- If the company is sold to another company, the new owners are bound by the same terms and conditions in terms of how they secure and use customers data. (Or, again, face lawsuits and/or criminal charges.)

I think you need to remove your hat of paranoia that's clouding your sense of judgement.


----------



## norwscaper (Jan 25, 2006)

I saw the topic to this thread and since I just filed my tax return and am thinking of what I will be spending my return on (almost exclusively Apple I'm sure) I figured this thread was dedicated to "what I want to spend my tax return on" lol

as to the actual topic of this thread, yeah I use ufile too and have been for many years. It's also free if you're a student.


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

I use ufile.ca and it is straight forward and quick. 

Have not tried quicktax online so can't comment.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

One thing I noticed using Quicktax was that I was charged $19 * 2 one for me and one for my wife. I'm positive that the standalone version that we used last year on my wifes dull laptop gave me 5 returns that I could submit?


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

As a former user of Grifftax I tried taxtron last year when it bought out Grifftax. (Mind you Grifftax was almost like DOS!!) It was HORRIBLE, so I checked out a couple of others and used ufile. Loved it and am using it again this year. Pretty straightforward and simple. Our taxes are a little more complicated than normal and it handled everything well.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

i'm using ufile again online, and it seemed to handle a change-in-status from single to common-law-spouse no problem. CRA 'my site' also works no problems with safari.

i love tax time!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

spoonie said:


> i love tax time!


They have drugs for that affliction now.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Lars, I feel the same way as hayesk; I don't want my data sitting on anyone's private server. The company may have good intentions or be bound by the law, but there have been enough data thefts off of private company servers to make me "paranoid" too.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

Fox said:


> Lars, I feel the same way as hayesk; I don't want my data sitting on anyone's private server. The company may have good intentions or be bound by the law, but there have been enough data thefts off of private company servers to make me "paranoid" too.


LOL.

i'm more worried about the governments servers with their lazy-ass "you cant fire me!" civil-servant 3rd-grade IT staff.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> One thing I noticed using Quicktax was that I was charged $19 * 2 one for me and one for my wife. I'm positive that the standalone version that we used last year on my wifes dull laptop gave me 5 returns that I could submit?


The standalone this year for the standard version allows only 2 returns above $25000. Husband and wife returns count only as 1 return with standard as well. 

I posted my question to late here. My girlfriend had already bought the standard version to use on her PC. Next year I will be better educated and use the online version for my returns. Thanks for the responses.

To bad Intuit dropped support here for Macs. They still offer return software for the US.

Steve


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

In the case of Intuit, Quicktax Standard standalone software costs 39.99, whereas online Quicktax Standard is 19.99. The good thing about the online version, is that you can try it before you buy it. Meaning, you can do your taxes and only pay if you decide to file it. 

QuickTax Standard

Online Comparison Chart


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I filed two tax returns in less than an hour today, using UFile on line. Easy as pie.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Lars said:


> 3- If the company is sold to another company, the new owners are bound by the same terms and conditions in terms of how they secure and use customers data. (Or, again, face lawsuits and/or criminal charges.)
> 
> I think you need to remove your hat of paranoia that's clouding your sense of judgement.


Ha ha! And you need to rethink your naive faith in corporations. Even CIBC last year was found to be faxing personal customer data to a junk yard in the USA - even after being told repeatedly that they were faxing to the wrong number.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

spoonie said:


> LOL.
> 
> i'm more worried about the governments servers with their lazy-ass "you cant fire me!" civil-servant 3rd-grade IT staff.


I happen to know some people who work for CRA, so please curb the personal attacks on people you don't even know.

If anything, errors made by CRA and their staff result in non-availability of services rather than availability to the wrong person - the way it should be.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

hayesk said:


> I happen to know some people who work for CRA, so please curb the personal attacks on people you don't even know.
> 
> If anything, errors made by CRA and their staff result in non-availability of services rather than availability to the wrong person - the way it should be.


Ha! I got a 'reassessment' covering the last few years - $300 +$50 interest. 

Aside from the fact I'm not sure why I'm being charged interest dating from the submission of the two erroneous returns even though the original assessments for those years agreed with my calculations, I thought it was nice of the CRA to mail me the next day to write that they'd made an error in the deadline to pay and would give me an extra week to compensate me.

And, you know what? I'm really not being sarcastic. I thought it was a quick and efficient response to a simple error on their part.

Being a CRA service rep. must be a stressful job... . 

Yeah. Maybe I should try one of these tax programs. I figure it'll save me, what, $50 in interest for the next batch of reassessments :lmao:


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Betty, I'm not sure how that refers to server security, which I was referring to. Yes, I understand that there are errors made, but I don't think there's been an instance of CRA leaking tax data. Not to say it's impossible, but my point was why add trusing a third party corporation with your data in addition to trusting CRA?

Again, there still hasn't been a valid reason presented why I should use an online service instead of standalone software.


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Again, there still hasn't been a valid reason presented why I should use an online service instead of standalone software.


Who cares? Just use what you're more comfortable with. Your mind's obviously already made up anyway.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

This subject was dealt with in another recent thread 

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/60578-tax-software-us.html

...but I'll add my twopence here anyway.

I would never want information as sensitive as my tax file sitting on some third party for-profit corporation's server. There are so many reasons for this it is just common sense.

Luckily I have Parallels and XP so I paid the extra five dollars (the local version costs a little more than the online one - don't know why - perhaps they like the leverage of 'owning' your information) and downloaded a copy of Ufile. No box, no waste, no security problem.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Betty, I'm not sure how that refers to server security, which I was referring to. Yes, I understand that there are errors made, but I don't think there's been an instance of CRA leaking tax data. Not to say it's impossible, but my point was why add trusing a third party corporation with your data in addition to trusting CRA?
> 
> Again, there still hasn't been a valid reason presented why I should use an online service instead of standalone software.



Um... did you read your own quote that I was responding to? 

You were defending CRA staff and I was tangentially saying, yeah, the CRA did a good job righting one of their wrongs.

Nothing in your quote about security, therefore, nothing in my reply about security.

The only other thing I said was that I should maybe use one of these tax programs (not specifying which one).

So I'm not sure where your point was about trusting third party software in your quote that I was responding to.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

Hayesk - relax.

I was referring to this funny, but brutal "exploit"

Passport Canada security breach raises ID theft concerns

I realize it's not CRA, but people DO make mistakes, government, private, or otherwise.


----------

